# Update IVF Travel Solutions



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Just to let people know that IVF Travel Solutions is still working in the Marbella area for anyone wanting help with flights, accommodation and airport transfers.  

You can contact them on [email protected] or on 0034 647397538.

Hugs,

Ruth


----------

